# Replacement Glass Vandy Vape Berserker 4.5ML



## snowman123 (18/6/18)

Hi.

Does anyone have stock of 4.5ML replacement glass for the Vandy Vape Berserker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (17/11/18)

Did you manage to find anywhere that stocks Berserker Mini replacement glass? I'm battling to find in SA online too. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

